
Show HN: Codelets – Blockchain-secured code snippets manager with easy sharing - wkchen
https://block.codelets.net
======
wkchen
HI! I'm the maker of Codelets. It's similar to Github Gists, except the data
is decentralized, meaning each user's data is stored separately, in a place
only accessible to the user. It uses Blockstack for authentication

Here is a sample shared codelet:
[http://bit.ly/30M5z8u](http://bit.ly/30M5z8u)

Codelets is free! The decentralized storage is provided as a part of the
Blockstack platform, and developers are paid via the App Mining program, of
which ProductHunt support is the criteria. So please support!

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/codelets](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/codelets)

Codelets is at a good starting point - a simple, but usable app to save and
share commonly used code snippets. Do you have suggestions for improvements?
Please let me know!

